# My little puppy starts agility and ipo



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

More about Tazz here: www.einherzauf4pfoten.com


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Beautiful pup! Mals are the greatest. I love seeing the older run in behind lol.


----------



## katrinbellyeu (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you. Yes, Malinois are great dogs ;-)

Wish you a nice weekend!


----------

